# [SOLVED] Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently bought a Dell Inspiron 15z and it had been working great so far, until I upgraded from my cheap $30 Belkin router to a TRENDnet AC1750 wireless router. The router is working fine with the exception of the Dell. There is one desktop connected to the router via a Buffalo wireless USB adapter and it has no issues with reconnecting after a restart. There are also 3 smartphones connected to the wireless and they have no issues connecting wirelessly either.

The issue with the Dell is that after a restart/sleep/hibernation the laptop has lost internet connectivity and seemingly local network connectivity. If I pull up the command prompt and run ipconfig /all I can see that the computer is connected to the network and has the correct IP address, but pining anything locally or any IP from the internet (google for instance) gets a time out.

This is corrected by disconnecting and reconnecting to the network but I would like to get this sorted out. The wireless adapter in the Dell is an Intel Centrino N2230 and I have its power options set so that it cannot be turned off. The driver is also the latest from Intel's website.

This never occurred with the old router, but no other device is having any issues at all. When connected the laptop gets great speed and the connection never drops.

Any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

Hi -

I'd like to see wifi info, please.

Run this app - http://www.sysnative.com/apps/wifi_netsh_lan_wlan_jcgriff2_.exe

A Notepad will open. 

Save it; attach to next post.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

I actually found the culprit, there was a TRENDnet USB utility that was installed. Uninstalling it fixed the laptop connection issue. Thank you for the help though.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

Correction, that did not fix the issue. I will run the above program twice, once while the internet is connected and once while it is not.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

OK I ran the program while still connected to the internet, and once while still "connected" but with no internet access and no ability to ping local computers.

I hope this helps, and thank you for the assistance


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

Hi -

You have the latest Intel wifi drivers installed -

```
[FONT=consolas]    Provider                  : Intel
    Date                      : 4/25/2013
    Version                   : 15.8.0.5[/FONT]
```
Try setting the router to a channel other than 11

The signal strength varies 85% - 99%

That may be a factor. Can you connect via Ethernet & see if the wake-from-sleep with no connectivity is present?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

Sure, I'll try changing the channel on the router first and then try a wired connection.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

Looks like that did it, switching the router from the auto setting and manually setting channel 6 seems to be working. So far so good, if it kicks back up again I will let you know. 

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 laptop loses internet after sleep*

I hope it is as easy as that!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

